# Help !!!!!!!!!Biopsy of anal canal mass without scope.



## ramdutttiwari (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi,

would anyone suggest how do we code biopsy of the anal canal mass without scope, as an ASC we cannot use unlisted code.46999 ...... Can we use 45100 (Biopsy of anorectal wall)


Any thoughts on that highly appreciated


----------

